# Legal advice, help please.



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

On the weekend I hit a 17yo and fractured his nose in 4 places, his cheek and he possibly has nerve damage. I am 21. 

Here's the story. We were at a party. He was drunk and leaning on a girlfriend of mines chair and she said something to me and I looked at him. Then his gf asked me what I was looking at and i told her. Just in a polite way and me and my friend laughed. She told him and he started talking shit. Saying how he knew everyone at the party. Then he started pushing me, and I stood up. He continued to push me harder at least another 3 times. I felt he was going to hit me so I hit him once then left the party.

Am I fucked? 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

You threw the first punch? That's how I got sued 12 years ago for hitting a guy that threw my girlfriend against a car at a party


----------



## Witchblade (May 19, 2008)

Are you bigger? Are you trained in martial arts? Was he hostile, aggressive and dangerous? Do you have a record?

Getting some 'witnesses' from the party testify on your behalf wouldn't be a bad idea, if he files a lawsuit.

It's all about proportionality. 

BTW, good punch.


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

I threw the first punch yes, he was pushing me hard however. I would be bigger but not by much, not in height. I have no MA training. He was very aggresive when I was relaxed, and he got progressively worse without me instigating.   I have no record relating to violence. My gf seen it, and so did the girl I was sitting with.


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> You threw the first punch? That's how I got sued 12 years ago for hitting a guy that threw my girlfriend against a car at a party



What was the verdict?


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

I had to pay the meds bill and pain and suffering. I will never forget, 4,777.78 dollars just because of defending my girl at the time. It came down to me throwing the first punch. I learned to take the first punch and then kick some ass. Has he said anything to you yet?


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

No he hasn't but I'm pretty sure he will. It was only 3 days ago and he doesn't know me personally.


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I had to pay the meds bill and pain and suffering. I will never forget, 4,777.78 dollars just because of defending my girl at the time. It came down to me throwing the first punch. I learned to take the first punch and then kick some ass. Has he said anything to you yet?



Does my situation sound like it has a better chance then yours? He was a physical threat to me before I hit him.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

Mista said:


> Does my situation sound like it has a better chance then yours? He was a physical threat to me before I hit him.



Dude but the kid was  a minor........good luck really but I say your guilty.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

legally speaking


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

So they just look at age? I was afraid of that. But really how was I ment to know how old he was.


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

By the way here in AU 18 makes you an adult.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

It does because he put his hands on you first, it all depends on the judge in small claims. Just don't lie about anything bro they will bust you jf you and your witness don't match with your stories. Size does not matter here. Which state are you in?


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

South Australia, Australia.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

I've never been in that situation like that but think about it. You stand in court room next to a kid thats has a fucked up face. He is 17 and you are 21; ouch......Get as many witnesses as possible, so they could testify he started provoking you. Also remember you threw the first punch, looks bad. Good luck


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I've never been in that situation like that but think about it. You stand in court room next to a kid thats has a fucked up face. He is 17 and you are 21; ouch......Get as many witnesses as possible, so they could testify he started provoking you. Also remember you threw the first punch, looks bad. Good luck



That's what hung me, he was older then me too. I was 18 he was20.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

Two different countries, good luck bro. Let me know what happens


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> That's what hung me, he was older then me too. I was 18 he was20.



yea but 18 means he is a adult in texas ;correct?  because 17 and younger is considered a minor here in florida.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2008)

Have you heard anything about it since it happened? Did the guy know your name, or find it out?


----------



## Mista (May 19, 2008)

Nothing yet, but yes he knows my name now.


----------



## KentDog (May 19, 2008)

I think the age difference will be the only thing that might get you (since you are older, a judge may "expect more from you"). However, nowadays 17 is often times considered adult, and depending on the state, hitting someone first in defense of aggressive action and pushing is considered self defense and justified.

What makes you think he will try to take this the legal route? Like you said, it has already been three days; why hasn't anybody shown up at your door yet?


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

People that know him all seem to think he will try get money out of me. They just said he's that type of person from that type of family.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

Seriously man, good luck. You obviously did the right thing, he was the one being aggressive, minor or not.

Like has been said, the truth is your greatest ally here. Get those witnesses on the phone just in case.

Just the obvious stuff like not losing your temper or raising your voice to any person of authority from here on out (police, courts etc) no matter how pissed you get at this kid. Always be 100% cooperative.

If they see all the way through that you're not a violent or angry person, and were just threatened at the time, that'll go in your favour.


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2008)

I only throw punches when I'm out numbered, one on one I'll use a wrist/arm lock or a throw....remember it doesn't take much effort to dislocate an elbow though so you gotta be careful.....


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2008)

Oh and remember that thread on here about not talking to anybody without legal representation, hell maybe you said too much here already????


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> You threw the first punch? That's how I got sued *12 years ago* for hitting a guy that threw my girlfriend against a car at a party



Nothing like kindergarten girl drama..


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Nothing like kindergarten girl drama..



It sucked


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Irons you didn't get the short end of the stick because you hit him first . . . . You broke the law and committed assault.  Pushing "my girl" doesn't give you the right to play judge, jury and executioner.  If everyone acted like that we would be in a state of chaos.  While the other person may of been guilty of battery you don't have the right or duty to "defend" her. Its the fucking law, it had nothing to do with the first punch, who knows if there would of been a punch if you didn't throw it. You assaulted him and got what you deserved.  Seeing how you talk though I can see how you might be confused, you probably viewed "my girl" as your property and you are allowed to use force in some situations to defend your property from theft or damage, but the law doesnt view "my girl" as your property.  So stop whining, I am sure this all played out in court and you presented your side and were denied because even IF(and thats a big if) everything you said was true you were still wrong. 

On the other end you can throw the first punch and be in the right in the laws of the eyes.  I dont AUS law Mista, but here in the states you actually have to have tried to remove yourself physically from the situation before you can result to violence.  Also if the party was at your place of residence you will have an easier time since you don't have much else to retreat too. but thats US law.

EDIT: Ohh i forgot one other situation were you can defend another person, but those few cases only apply to family members and the girl you were trying to finger bang isn't considered family . . . . . although I wouldn't put it past you.


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

cont. . . 

Anyways Mista, if you are able to prove self-defense because you felt threatened your action must be proportionate to the threat.  Him pushing you and you shattering his face are pretty disproportionate.  I would argue that the threat that he knew everyone at the party would make that action proportionate though.  Again this is US law, get a good lawyer and you can justify almost any action.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

I wasn't whining jackass, I was 18. Read my post again. I learned from it and moved on. I never said I got the short end of the stick. Where did you get that from Splash? I just told him what happen to me for throwing the first punch


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I wasn't whining jackass, I was 18. Read my post again. I learned from it and moved on. I never said I got the short end of the stick. Where did you get that from Splash?



Here:


Irons77 said:


> *I had to pay the meds bill and pain and suffering. I will never forget, 4,777.78 dollars just because of defending my girl at the time. It came down to me throwing the first punch.* I learned to take the first punch and then kick some ass. Has he said anything to you yet?



And I just laid out how it had nothing to do with the first punch. Anyways you really shouldn't comment on that which you know nothing about. 



Irons77 said:


> It does because he put his hands on you first, it all depends on the judge in small claims. Just don't lie about anything bro they will bust you jf you and your witness don't match with your stories. Size does not matter here. Which state are you in?



The guy placing his hands on him first does not matter because because his reaction was disproportionate.

Size does matter. If a 3ft midget is pushing and threatening you and you cave his face in with your foot it doesnt matter how much he was attacking you. You first have to prove the magnitude of the threat and your action has to be proportionate to that threat. Anyways I really shouldn't waste the energy typing this out.  You are obviously a fucking retard.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

typicaly round here with a minor its three hits. after three hits its asault, and you are allowed to defend yourself. at least thats ohio's bs laws.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

Splash you are lost never mind you don't understand. He ask me what happen and I told him. Size does not matter, assault is assault


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


>


*hands popcorn over to sox*


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Irons you didn't get the short end of the stick because you hit him first . . . . You broke the law and committed assault.  Pushing "my girl" doesn't give you the right to play judge, jury and executioner.  If everyone acted like that we would be in a state of chaos.  While the other person may of been guilty of battery you don't have the right or duty to "defend" her. Its the fucking law, it had nothing to do with the first punch, who knows if there would of been a punch if you didn't throw it. You assaulted him and got what you deserved.  Seeing how you talk though I can see how you might be confused, you probably viewed "my girl" as your property and you are allowed to use force in some situations to defend your property from theft or damage, but the law doesnt view "my girl" as your property.  So stop whining, I am sure this all played out in court and you presented your side and were denied because even IF(and thats a big if) everything you said was true you were still wrong.
> 
> On the other end you can throw the first punch and be in the right in the laws of the eyes.  I dont AUS law Mista, but here in the states you actually have to have tried to remove yourself physically from the situation before you can result to violence.  Also if the party was at your place of residence you will have an easier time since you don't have much else to retreat too. but thats US law.



Speaking form a _US perspective_, what the punk did is legally considered _battery_.  Period.  

The real problems for Mista, which you touched on, are: is the response appropriate for the threat and did he try to deescalate the situation?

The guy was in the process of pushing him (battery) while the person that he was with was nearby.  In response, he only threw _*one*_ punch.  Any decent lawyer can work with that.

Nothing that he did was glaringly illegal.  Part of taking Krav Maga is getting an education on when, and with how much, force you can use in any given situation.  We've covered with sort of stuff.  Plus, I'm constantly reading up on the applicable laws on my own.



Splash Log said:


> EDIT: Ohh i forgot one other situation were you can defend another person, but those few cases only apply to family members and the girl you were trying to finger bang isn't considered family . . . . . although I wouldn't put it past you.



False.  This rule doesn't only apply to family members.  Hell, it can apply to people that you don't even know.

Based on the way you responded, I have to ask: Have you been assaulted in the same way as the punk?


----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2008)

Most of my knowledge comes from the Dutch law system, so this is all relative, but Splash has a point about the proportionality. I completely agree that throwing a single punch when you're being battered is acceptable. However, in court they will see you shattered the kid's face, because he was pushing you. They'll see a minor with a bashed up face and an unharmed adult. That's a pretty disadvantageous premise.

Of course self-defence is more acceptable in most States than in Holland. I don't know how this relates to Australia. A lot of it will depend on your lawyer, as DOMs stated.

BTW, you might want to play down on the kid's credibility. State he was drunk, unstable and dangerously unpredictable.


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Yes I just realized I didnt type that right, I meant "is almost solely reserved for family members" so yes I did mistype Doms, but pulling the defense of others who are not family is one hell of a feet even without the alcohol playing a role as I am sure it did in our worthless friends Iron's case.



Irons77 said:


> Splash you are lost never mind you don't understand. He ask me what happen and I told him. Size does not matter, assault is assault



Holy shit I think we have a retard that comes close to Danny level. You were acting like you knew what you were talking about, you did not.  Size does matter, if a UFC fighter is hitting you and you cave his face in you can more easily justify the caving his face in then if Steven Hawkings was repeatedly running into you with his wheelchair which can be battery.  The reason being vast disparity between the threat posed by these two situations. Since size can be used to determine the level of evident threat it does play a role. Again please don't comment on shit you know nothing about.  He was asking for real advice, about a serious situation, not what some hand job who types 25 3-word responses in every single thread on this board thinks about it.  Although he may be interested in what you have to say, please don't respond like you have any fucking clue what you are talking about when you don't.

He ask me what happen and I told him
He ask me what happen and I told him
He ask me what happen and I told him

 Fucking idiot


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

ok sorry for that


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

damn splash why do you have it out for irons? cant we all just get along?


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

I think he is out of pot.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like the 17 year got himself a much needed life lesson.


----------



## CORUM (May 20, 2008)

sounds like mista met up with danny and his boys. danny you need to learn to duck or something dont let that man cave your face in!!! what happened to the boys???


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I think he is out of pot.



Second time you used that lame put down.  Are you gonna deny that everything I said about the issue at hand is true and that I know what I am talking about? the title of thread was "Legal advice, *help please*"

You weren't helping, you were feeding him a stream of bullshit about why you thought your situation ended up the way it did, and you were wrong.

What makes you think I smoke pot? If I did why would being out of it make me correct someone dishing out incorrect information? I understand you may be a lil' 
buttsore after being educated the way you were, but you are fucknut.  All you do is add about 25 little quips to every thread.  Actually "quip" gives you a little to much credit.  I would even the question the validity of your story hearing how cliche it is.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

Look you don't know my whole story that I have stated, you are right to some degree. I know what I did was wrong and I paid for it.No need for all the shit talking.

Sorry I thought you left us for 30 days for rehab


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Second time you used that lame put down.



yeah you're sig isn't lame at all, you sure got him good. . 

you aren't really helping either by just bashing irons on a "help thread", use PM's to rant.
 as for the REAL topic, i think Gaz said an important thing to remember, really try not to lose your temper or raise your voice, act really tranquil and quiet, so it will appear harder to for anyone to accuse you of just being a "violent person".

best of luck man.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Whats wrong with smoking pot?


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Look you don't know my whole story that I have stated, you are right to some degree. I know what I did was wrong and I paid for it.No need for all the shit talking.
> 
> Sorry I thought you left us for 30 days for rehab



So because I decided to go to rehab you make fucking jokes about me being out of pot? Fuck you mother fucker. That is so low, you are really fucking funny. That is the equivalent of arguing with someone with HIV and then making jokes about AIDS and the sores on there body. Real fucking mature jackass.

The only thing both I and the person asking for help in this thread see is what you stated about yourself and then what you "know" about the law. I don't have ESP and you were stating false information.

Again fuck you making fun of an addiction problem.  I only brought that up so if anyone had question they would be able to PM me and ask and you try and use it to attack me.  You are a fucking piece of shit, thank you for exposing it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Irons isn't a piece of shit, but he's definitely not to far behind Danny in the retard category.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Yes I just realized I didnt type that right, I meant "is almost solely reserved for family members" so yes I did mistype Doms, but pulling the defense of others who are not family is one hell of a feet even without the alcohol playing a role as I am sure it did in our worthless friends Iron's case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thats funny shit right there!


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

I just so happen to have some experience with battery (twice)..  

However, this Splash vs. Irons shit reminds me topolo vs. Doublebase.  


I dont understand that hate, but I dont care!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Doublebase is a cock sucker who picks fights.  There's a reason why nobody likes him.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

sooo...uhh...anyone gonna watch the celts? umm..


----------



## goob (May 20, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> *hands popcorn over to sox*


 

...only for Sox to find Witch has cut a whole in the bottom of the carton, and has a surprise poking through.....


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

In Montana, the law states if you are aggressively postured in any way, you have a right to defend yourself, even if no contact is made first by the other party.. I think it would vary state to state, country to country. Here in the U.S. he physically approached you, several times, therefore self defense is admissable. First, how are you to know he was 17 at the time?? Second, do you have a drinking age in Australia?? Here in U.S its 21, so part of a defense would be he was drinking and drunk, therefore one could assume he was legal age, thus older than you. Your biggest asset is he touched you first, more than once, and you have witnesses. One punch should clearly show you did not use excessive force or excessively put a beat down on him in a vicious, ruthless manner. You simply defended yourself and after it was apparent the aggressive posture and actions of him had been neutralized by your single punch, there was no more harm to him. You simply countered his aggression with that of self defense, thus ending the threat, but no overdoing it. Good luck...file a countersuit if he files, based on him crossing the verbal/physical line first, chances are if you file a countersuit based on that and witness written testimony, he will drop his and let it go. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

Do Irons and Splash live anywhere close to one another?? If so, lets get a YouTube Vid of this potential bra and panty tickle fight they clearly need to have with one another!!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I just so happen to have some experience with battery (twice)..
> 
> However, this Splash vs. Irons shit reminds me topolo vs. Doublebase.
> 
> ...



What about you and Jodi? Come on dude, nearly everyone here has at least one person that they can't stand. I am sure at least 10 people hate me, and I know there are about 4 people here that I don't like. We are humans. It is part of the package deal.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

I hit a minor once, but it didn't go to court, so I have no idea how it would have ended up. He hit me first anyway. We settled it over a case of beer by the next weekend. Thats how we deal with that kind of shit in the Southern US. Peopel consider you a pussy around here if you carry it to court.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> . *I am sure at least 10 people hate me*, and I know there are about 4 people here that I don't like. We are humans. It is part of the package deal.



1 of 10 right here!!!!!   J/K Kelju!! couldn't resist!!


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

biggfly said:


> 1 of 10 right here!!!!!   J/K Kelju!! couldn't resist!!



Oh you want some mother fucker? Come get some. I'll jump through the internet and punch your through your computer screen.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Oh you want some mother fucker? Come get some. I'll jump through the internet and punch your through your computer screen.



sic your cat on him, thatd be more entertaining.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Oh you want some mother fucker? Come get some. I'll jump through the internet and punch your through your computer screen.



 Look man I'm sorry...please don't type bad stuff about me...please!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

natural^ said:


> sic your cat on him, thatd be more entertaining.



He doesn't want a piece of Jack. That cat has whooped the shit out of every dog in my neighborhood. I had to give Jack to my mom until I get a permanent job and place to live. I am very sad about it.


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Oh you want some mother fucker? Come get some. I'll jump through the internet and punch your through your computer screen.


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

The legal drinking age is 18 here.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> He doesn't want a piece of Jack. That cat has whooped the shit out of every dog in my neighborhood. I had to give Jack to my mom until I get a permanent job and place to live. I am very sad about it.



True Kel...I would rather have a dog go ape shit on me than a cat...vicious little fuckers when they get fired up and once the claws go in...its hell getting them off. At least you can fucking punch a dog in the face and he will most likely let go or scurry. Fucking cats get after it.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

Mista said:


> The legal drinking age is 18 here.



So there is part of your tactic right there...he may indeed set himself up for case dismissal by being underage and consuming. You can't possible know he was underage, broadly and legal tactically speaking, he was drinking, and you can only assume he was 18+ right??


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2008)

Mista said:


> The legal drinking age is 18 here.



Nice.  That's one more thing that you can use against him.

I agree 100% with your actions.  If some asshole pushed me, I'd feed him his teeth.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

The age may be an issue, but I would have done the same.

Good shot.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So there is part of your tactic right there...he may indeed set himself up for case dismissal by being underage and consuming. You can't possible know he was underage, broadly and legal tactically speaking, he was drinking, and you can only assume he was 18+ right??



Good call.  This is really good shit here. If the kid was drinking,m you could easily use that against him.

"I had no idea he was a minor, Judge. He was drinking alcohol and he was putting his hands on me.  I thought he was going to attack me. I didn't know what else to do."


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Good call.  This is really good shit here. If the kid was drinking,m you could easily use that against him.
> 
> "I had no idea he was a minor, Judge. He was drinking alcohol and he was putting his hands on me.  I thought he was going to attack me. I didn't know what else to do."



yeah man, that could really help you, focus the attention back on him and take some heat off yourself.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Do Irons and Splash live anywhere close to one another?? If so, lets get a YouTube Vid of this potential bra and panty tickle fight they clearly need to have with one another!!!!



I don't dislike Splash. I told Mista what happen to me when I hit a guy first and Splash blew up! He talked all this shit it was funny to me. Now I'm a retard, I mean a fucking retard.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I don't dislike Splash. I told Mista what happen to me when I hit a guy first and Splash blew up! He talked all this shit it was funny to me. Now I'm a retard, I mean a fucking retard.



[joke]Get outta here fucking retard! [/joke]


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What about you and Jodi? Come on dude, nearly everyone here has at least one person that they can't stand. I am sure at least 10 people hate me, and I know there are about 4 people here that I don't like. We are humans. It is part of the package deal.



I end up getting shittier deals.  I cant fight with Jodi cuz I dont know why she hates me for one, and two, if I do, I get in trouble.  Not real fair.

Then theres SYN.  I cant make a couple comments in responce to her's (from a thread that was a few weeks ago, not the current one's) or else I get an infraction from Prince.  Yeah, I get penalized by the administration, while she can leave shit kicking comments in my OWN FUCKING GALLERY.

Take a gander, I am not kidding.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I end up getting shittier deals.  I cant fight with Jodi cuz I dont know why she hates me for one, and two, if I do, I get in trouble.  Not real fair.
> 
> Then theres SYN.  I cant make a couple comments in responce to her's (from a thread that was a few weeks ago, not the current one's) or else I get an infraction from Prince.  Yeah, I get penalized by the administration, while she can leave shit kicking comments in my OWN FUCKING GALLERY.
> 
> Take a gander, I am not kidding.



so much tension between everyone, wheres danny to take out frustration on him when you need him


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I don't dislike Splash. I told Mista what happen to me when I hit a guy first and Splash blew up! He talked all this shit it was funny to me. Now I'm a retard, I mean a fucking retard.



On top of being a fucking retard you are also a mother fucker.  You think its funny to joke about someones recovery, which is a low blow.  A mother fucker like you may think it is funny, but its actually life and death.  Laugh about it all you mother fuckers, but if you don't believe me I can tell you about how I woke up 2 days ago and another recovering addict I was living with was being hauled out on a gurney dead from a relapse.  So it isnt a fucking joke.
_
I included some wiki's for you Iron so you don't get too confused._


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

natural^ said:


> so much tension between everyone, wheres danny to take out frustration on him when you need him



I actually like it.  Err, when theres reason behind it for me, but everyone else cna hate each other for no reason and Ill find it extremely funny.

topolo had no reason to haunt Double.
Dero had no reason to flip out.
No one should hate me.

Its a mad, mad world.


----------



## clemson357 (May 20, 2008)

The best legal advice you are going to get is: DON'T TAKE LEGAL ADVICE OFF THE INTERNET.


Using common sense, I'd say wait until something else happens.  If he asks you for money for the medical bills, consider just giving it to him.  If he sues you or you get charged with a crime, hire a lawyer.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> On top of being a fucking retard you are also a mother fucker.  You think its funny to joke about someones recovery, which is a low blow.  A mother fucker like you may think it is funny, but its actually life and death.  Laugh about it all you mother fuckers, but if you don't believe me I can tell you about how I woke up 2 days ago and another recovering addict I was living with was being hauled out on a gurney dead from a relapse.  So it isnt a fucking joke.
> _
> I included some wiki's for you Iron so you don't get too confused._



Seriously Splash, I'm sorry to hear that. Can we put this behind us?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

wow two things who has a beef with me? next thing natural i have seen that avatar before you on any other forums?


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

I have a "beef" with you, you little cock


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

hey fuck you irons. you smell like poo.


----------



## Irons77 (May 20, 2008)

...... I quit


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

its all good that you smell like poo. i still like you.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> wow two things who has a beef with me? next thing natural i have seen that avatar before you on any other forums?



no, i just took it today. yeah im not that buff, but getting there!


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2008)

natural^ said:


> no, i just took it today. yeah im not that buff, but getting there!



Humility is nice and all, but you look pretty damn good in that pic.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I end up getting shittier deals.  I cant fight with Jodi cuz I dont know why she hates me for one, and two, if I do, I get in trouble.  Not real fair.
> 
> Then theres SYN.  I cant make a couple comments in responce to her's (from a thread that was a few weeks ago, not the current one's) or else I get an infraction from Prince.  Yeah, I get penalized by the administration, while she can leave shit kicking comments in my OWN FUCKING GALLERY.
> 
> Take a gander, I am not kidding.



I saw it...its a woman's world...FUCK!!!!


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> I don't dislike Splash. I told Mista what happen to me when I hit a guy first and Splash blew up! He talked all this shit it was funny to me. Now I'm a retard, I mean a fucking retard.



Fuck Irons...quit shitting on everyone!!!


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> On top of being a fucking retard you are also a mother fucker.  You think its funny to joke about someones recovery, which is a low blow.  A mother fucker like you may think it is funny, but its actually life and death.  *Laugh about it all you mother fuckers,* but if you don't believe me I can tell you about how I woke up 2 days ago and another recovering addict I was living with was being hauled out on a gurney dead from a relapse.  So it isnt a fucking joke.
> _
> I included some wiki's for you Iron so you don't get too confused._



So now everyone is a mother fucker...we all have our shit, just where and when you choose to air it is at your discretion. Don't categorically classify everyone as mother fuckers on this thread when only one made light of your shit.


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So now everyone is a mother fucker...we all have our shit, just where and when you choose to air it is at your discretion. Don't categorically classify everyone as mother fuckers on this thread when only one made light of your shit.



Its not my fault you clump yourself into the category if "all you mother fuckers."  It is not intended or typed out in a way to refer to everyone in this thread.  It refers to anyone who makes light of recovery or laughs at someone saying its life or death.  Sorry if you took it that way.  There is really no need to start a pissing match with me.  Even if that was my intention you should give me some slack considering the situation and what I was talking about.  Everything other response I typed was directed at one individual, and that was directed at those who laugh even though only one has so far. It was directed at those who may not type a response but laugh behind there monitors. I do it all the time.  But if you use a little comprehension you will see it it referencing those people and not the board or those in this thread as a whole.

Edit: I just read your other responses to this thread. I didn't put two and two together since you don't have an avatar.  I am able to give you the benefit of the doubt on that if it was alone but when you try and throw fuel into a fire with comments like:



biggfly said:


> Do Irons and Splash live anywhere close to one another?? If so, lets get a YouTube Vid of this potential bra and panty tickle fight they clearly need to have with one another!!!!



I begin to think you just like starting fires and watching them burn.  It didnt elicit a response earlier from me because I think thats what you wanted.  I stayed out of your shit so please stay out of mine. I had a legitimate reason to be pissed before I even typed my first response to Irons.  He has joked and used my admission of entering recovery  as an insult/cheap laugh before. So not knowing you and your potential lack of IQ or common sense I will stop now and not use any personal insults. But please don't start shit just for the sake of starting it.  The internet is serious business.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> On top of being a fucking retard you are also a mother fucker.  You think its funny to joke about someones recovery, which is a low blow.  A mother fucker like you may think it is funny, but its actually life and death.  Laugh about it all you mother fuckers, but if you don't believe me I can tell you about how I woke up 2 days ago and another recovering addict I was living with was being hauled out on a gurney dead from a relapse.  So it isnt a fucking joke.
> _
> I included some wiki's for you Iron so you don't get too confused._



I really hope you beat your addiction.....I dont wish that shit on nobody, not only does the addict suffer, it tears apart families.


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What about you and Jodi? Come on dude, nearly everyone here has at least one person that they can't stand. I am sure at least 10 people hate me, and I know there are about 4 people here that I don't like. We are humans. It is part of the package deal.


I don't think i have any enemies just people I like to pick on.....


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> On the weekend I hit a 17yo and fractured his nose in 4 places, his cheek and he possibly has nerve damage. I am 21.
> 
> Here's the story. We were at a party. He was drunk and leaning on a girlfriend of mines chair and she said something to me and I looked at him. Then his gf asked me what I was looking at and i told her. Just in a polite way and me and my friend laughed. She told him and he started talking shit. Saying how he knew everyone at the party. Then he started pushing me, and I stood up. He continued to push me harder at least another 3 times. I felt he was going to hit me so I hit him once then left the party.
> 
> ...



ah fuck it, I think you made the right move. I don't know legally what sort of consequences you will have. You like in AU right?


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2008)

I don't have any enemies, I am a nice guy.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Humility is nice and all, but you look pretty damn good in that pic.



thank you, i meant i dont nearly look as buff as yall do,then again im only 17, hoping to be at yalls level someday


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't have any enemies, I am a nice guy.



You're Canadian.  I'm pretty sure it's against international law to hate Canadians.


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2008)

Yes cause we are nice


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

I hate Canadians based solely on the fact that they get their milk in bags.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

I had a friend who had bagged milk in a machine.  It was the best tasting milk I've ever had.  Iain, get me a glass.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

doms are you flirting with natural you cheatin whore. iain it is impossible to stay mad at you becouse you slam every one and its funny.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2008)

I find it humorous that people come to a bodybuilding forum for legal advice.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Sorry, im taken.


----------



## Witchblade (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> I find it humorous that people come to a bodybuilding forum for legal advice.


We have some smart people in here. I don't think it's that odd. I asked computer advice here, because I know guys like DOMS, KelJu and danzik know their shit. On some random computer forum I don't know who has credibility.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

is the kid a jacket?


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2008)

Our summer intern this year is a Canadian eh, I'll remember to ask him aboot the bags of milk.....


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> We have some smart people in here. I don't think it's that odd. I asked computer advice here, because I know guys like DOMS, KelJu and danzik know their shit. On some random computer forum I don't know who has credibility.



do you go to a computer forum and ask for nutrition advice?


----------



## Irons77 (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> do you go to a computer forum and ask for nutrition advice?



I would hope not


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> do you go to a computer forum and ask for nutrition advice?



When you put it that way, it does sound odd. But i agree with witchblade, if you've been apart of a forum for awhile and have a general question it's not bad to seek out help or suggestions.  It's not bad to get help wherever you can receive it.

edit: i will admit a forum online would not be the first source to start asking.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> do you go to a computer forum and ask for nutrition advice?



When the shit hits the fan, you talk to the people you trust;  in person, on the phone, or on the Internet.

He's not going to show up in court and say "According to DOMS, one punch is a valid response to..."  He's simply trying to get a feel for what he may be going through and looking for tips.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> When you put it that way, it does sound odd. But i agree with witchblade, if you've been apart of a forum for awhile and have a general question it's not bad to seek out help or suggestions.  It's not bad to get help wherever you can receive it.
> 
> edit: i will admit a forum online would not be the first source to start asking.



I highly doubt that we're the only people that he's talked to about his problem.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I highly doubt that we're the only people that he's talked to about his problem.



No doubt, im just saying its not bad to ask for opinions or advice wherever you can get it.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> When the shit hits the fan, you talk to the people you trust;  in person, on the phone, or on the Internet.
> 
> He's not going to show up in court and say "According to DOMS, one punch is a valid response to..."  He's simply trying to get a feel for what he may be going through and looking for tips.



you can open a phone book and call any one of the 500+ lawyers listed and they will give you free advice on your case/issue, I have done it before more than once.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> He's not going to show up in court and say "According to DOMS, one punch is a valid response to..."  He's simply trying to get a feel for what he may be going through and looking for tips.



lmfaoooooooo funniest shit all day


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> you can open a phone book and call any one of the 500+ lawyers listed and they will give you free advice on your case/issue, I have done it before more than once.



Do they also do that in Australia?  And whose to say that he hasn't also done that?

An In-law hooked me up with a lawyer insurance.  Pretty much, you pay an insurance premium, about $30/month, and you can call on a lawyer pretty much anytime you want.  Considering that you own a business, that may make sense for you.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Do they also do that in Australia?  And whose to say that he hasn't also done that?
> 
> An In-law hooked me up with a lawyer insurance.  Pretty much, you pay an insurance premium, about $30/month, and you can call on a lawyer pretty much anytime you want.  Considering that you own a business, that may make sense for you.



how the fuck do I know what they have or do in Australia? but common fucking sense tells me it's not a whole hell of a lot different than the US.

Pre-Paid Legal Services, Inc.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> how the fuck do I know what they have or do in Australia? but common fucking sense tells me it's not a whole hell of a lot different than the US.



You were _ass_uming.  And all the points that I made are valid.



Prince said:


> Pre-Paid Legal Services, Inc.



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## biggfly (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Its not my fault you clump yourself into the category if "all you mother fuckers."  It is not intended or typed out in a way to refer to everyone in this thread.  It refers to anyone who makes light of recovery or laughs at someone saying its life or death.  Sorry if you took it that way.  There is really no need to start a pissing match with me.  Even if that was my intention you should give me some slack considering the situation and what I was talking about.  Everything other response I typed was directed at one individual, and that was directed at those who laugh even though only one has so far. It was directed at those who may not type a response but laugh behind there monitors. I do it all the time.  But if you use a little comprehension you will see it it referencing those people and not the board or those in this thread as a whole.
> 
> Edit: I just read your other responses to this thread. I didn't put two and two together since you don't have an avatar.  I am able to give you the benefit of the doubt on that if it was alone but when you try and throw fuel into a fire with comments like:
> 
> ...



First off no fuel was thrown on the fire. Some light was made of you and Irons, not your situation. Please recognize that. It was to ease the hostility, not mock your rehab or disease. There is no lack of IQ, I said that bra and panty comment CLEARLY in humor directed to your two's bantering, so keep your frustrations to the individual you have them for, in all fairness. It is to be expected when 2 people on here are at each others throats, that others will chime in and be smart asses over the internet banter, tough guy, fuck you's that are tossed back and forth. We all chimed in about the banter between you two, not the subject matter. I.E. comments on pass the popcorn etc. I get being sensitive, but when you type "all you mother fuckers", you are grouping the thread as a whole unless you specify. No one thinks YOUR situation is a riot, just how 2 people over the net can feud without even knowing one another, ANY 2 people, not just you and him. Relax man, no insults or mockery were made, so I will give you the benefit of the doubt in this as well, due to your circumstance and how it was addressed. Everyone has misplaced anger etc. so its all good. No harm, no worries. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

"Laugh about it all you mother fuckers."

That is what I said. If you are not laughing then you are not a mother fucker. Simple comprehension. Thank for clarifying your point. It is painfully clear those I was addressing in my comment.


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

unbelievable


----------



## biggfly (May 21, 2008)

Whatever...interpretation...you typed it so you know the context of it, we just read it so we don;t know. It could be saying for all of us to laugh about it as mother fuckers. It doesnt say "IF you are laughing about it you are a mother fucker." Who cares....good luck to you and I hope it goes well for you in your battle.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Whatever...interpretation...you typed it so you know the context of it, we just read it so we don;t know. It could be saying for all of us to laugh about it as mother fuckers. It doesnt say "IF you are laughing about it you are a mother fucker." Who cares....good luck to you and I hope it goes well for you in your battle.



Your interpretation is wrong.  Not my problem if someone doesn't take the time to read the entire thread to put it in context.  You obviously cared enough to start this discussion, so don't now say who cares.  Thank you for the luck, but when you say "your battle" I don't see what it is referring to, please clarify or I might misinterpret it.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> You like in AU right?



Yea.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> Yea.



Any update mista?


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> I find it humorous that people come to a bodybuilding forum for legal advice.



This is the only forum I am a member of. Like DOMS said, I'm just trying to get views on where I stand.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> is the kid a jacket?



I don't speak fluent ghetto. What?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

yes what the hell is a jacket. next thing i am not laughing at you splash but can i be a mother fucker any way?


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Any update mista?



I still haven't heard anything so I'm just relaxing. If anything comes of it I will worry about it at the time. I'm in constant contact with some witnesses that were there so that's no problem either.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> yes what the hell is a jacket. next thing i am not laughing at you splash but can i be a mother fucker any way?



Ok read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and if you think you qualify get back to me in this thread and I will give you a certificate.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

the pic wont show sorry i cant read it. but i think your avatar looks silly feel free to flame me lol.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

your name is pretty silly also, whats the story behind that. (splash log)


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> the pic wont show sorry i cant read it. but i think your avatar looks silly feel free to flame me lol.



My avatar looks funny? Why the fuck do you have to waltz around this forum like you own it starting shit with people in every single god damn thread.  You obviously have no idea the meaning that picture has to me, you insensitive asperger.  That was my fucking cat I had when i was 7 named Cash. I fucking loved that cat. You come in here to tear people down and feel good, but it wont add inches to your dick.  The picture is ironic because I named him after Jonny cash but the little fuzzball only listened to the Wu-Tang album hence the quote. Feel good now hot shot? I hope your firstborn has ectrodactyly.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> your name is pretty silly also, whats the story behind that. (splash log)


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

also, gear is just kidding man. besides, how else is he supposed to know thats your cat named cash or w/e bla bla, im sure if he knew the importance he wouldnt have said it. chill out.


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

splash, seriously get over yourself or fuck right off


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> splash, seriously get over yourself or fuck right off



Luci, seriously learn to read and comprehend that he asked me to flame him so I did as a joke or fuck right off


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Luci, seriously learn to read and comprehend that he asked me to flame him so I did as a joke or fuck right off



yadda yadda yadda


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Luci, seriously learn to read and comprehend that he asked me to flame him so I did as a joke or fuck right off



do i like not exist or something?

if that was you flaming gear as a joke, then damn thats one hell of a flame. its hard to tell what is a joke and whats not with you since you spaz out about everything.

good flame i guess.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

Hah, you really thought my flame of gear was serious? I guess that explains alot, I now see how you guys still think danny is sincere


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Ha, ok. youre flame was about a paragraph long. and in other threads youve gone off on a tangent saying fuck u fuck u guys bla bla. what are we supposed to expect. explains alot about how smart you are.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> I don't speak fluent ghetto. What?



a snitch


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> Ha, ok. youre flame was about a paragraph long. and in other threads youve gone off on a tangent saying fuck u fuck u guys bla bla. what are we supposed to expect. explains alot about how smart you are.



Ahh yea, back that statement up with some links to me saying fuck u fuck u guys bla bla.  I really only resort to idiotic cursing in threads started by Danny81 as this is the only form of communication he understands.  Interesting that you would attack my intelligence. Considering what you are using to explain my intelligence is not true that is a false statement. Assuming it was true it is still flawed logic, revealing a peek into your intelligence. Unless I am misunderstanding what "explains" is referring to and you actually were referring to my ability to type a paragraph.  You haven't seemed to manage to accomplish this feat yet yourself, not even a sentence without grammatical/spelling errors.  

If I was to judge your intelligence here are some of the things I would base it on:

1) This thread which you ask why people started lifting. A question that posed in threads many times over. 
This example took me 32 seconds to search for and find.

This tells me you lack the intelligence to use the search feature.

2)





natural^ said:


> lil wayne rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Self-explanatory


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Ahh yea, back that statement up with some links to me saying fuck u fuck u guys bla bla.  I really only resort to idiotic cursing in threads started by Danny81 as this is the only form of communication he understands.  Interesting that you would attack my intelligence. Considering what you are using to explain my intelligence is not true that is a false statement. Assuming it was true it is still flawed logic, revealing a peek into your intelligence. Unless I am misunderstanding what "explains" is referring to and you actually were referring to my ability to type a paragraph.  You haven't seemed to manage to accomplish this feat yet yourself, not even a sentence without grammatical/spelling errors.
> 
> If I was to judge your intelligence here are some of the things I would base it on:
> 
> ...




Gosh splash, i just flaming you, for fun ya know i thought you could have distinguished that, just like your flame. 1.) yes, its a generic topic, but for my own knowlegde i wanted to see what people said, dick.

2.) that was sarcasm you idiot. everyone else noticed it, that whole thread i bullshitted to poke fun at danny. i know others caught my sarcasm because soxmuscle stated in a post something along the lines of "no danny he is just messing with you", but im too lazy to find the exact quote, maybe you can find a way to make fun of me for that too.


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> Gosh splash, i just flaming you, for fun ya know i thought you could have distinguished that, just like your flame. 1.) yes, its a generic topic, but for my own knowlegde i wanted to see what people said, dick.
> 
> 2.) that was sarcasm you idiot. everyone else noticed it, that whole thread i bullshitted to poke fun at danny. i know others caught my sarcasm because soxmuscle stated in a post something along the lines of "no danny he is just messing with you", but im too lazy to find the exact quote, maybe you can find a way to make fun of me for that too.



You attacked my intelligence unprovoked and I responded in kind. 

_i just flaming you, for fun ya know i thought you could have distinguished that, just like your flame.
_

Don't try and act like you were just joking. You were serious and weren't just poking fun.  You thought I was serious before and tried to defend yourself even though it was very obvious. I talked about my cat liking the Wu-Tang clan for gods sake.  So don't try and act like I misunderstood something to mask yours.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

For fuck's sake, guys.  It was a misunderstanding.  Let it slide.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> You attacked my intelligence unprovoked and I responded in kind.
> 
> _i just flaming you, for fun ya know i thought you could have distinguished that, just like your flame.
> _
> ...



Yes, haha, that was the point. I was not joking. Nvm, i dont really think you understand what i was trying to accomplish or you do and just dont care. Either way this is an incredibly stupid debate so lets just stop.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

ah DOMS beat me to it.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

dont feed the troll aka splash log


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> dont feed the troll aka splash log



lol



DOMS said:


> For fuck's sake, guys.  It was a misunderstanding.  Let it slide.



Sorry DOMS, you are right.  But I when someone attacks my intelligence unprovoked I feel the need to respond. I think you can understand.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> dont feed the troll aka splash log



haha, it wouldnt be funny if anyone else said this but danny.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Sorry DOMS, you are right.  But I when someone attacks my intelligence unprovoked I feel the need to respond. I think you can understand.



No.  No I can't.  I've _never_ done that before.

Nope.


----------



## danzik17 (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> dont feed the troll aka splash log


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

$18 for that shirt?!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

hey i asked splash to flame me and its all in good fun. thanks for the backup guys but really not neaded at all. lets face facts here in open chat i am a smart ass. i like splash he is a good guy going through some shit.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

well in my world every one is a pony, eats rainbows, and craps butterflies.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> a snitch



Idk. But considering he go KO and messed up his parents might encourage him to say something.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> Idk. But considering he go KO and messed up his parents might encourage him to say something.



he was drinking, assuming he was 18. you could get him on that, idk.


----------



## danzik17 (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> $18 for that shirt?!



Yup.  One of my friends actually got me the "Spin my dreidel" one


----------



## Splash Log (May 21, 2008)

So yall know I didn't bring that issue for a pity party, although I appreciate the concern.  I just was pissed that someone would use it for cheap laughs.

Are you calling me the kettle Danzik? You think I am a troll? And I thought we were cool


----------



## Skate67 (May 21, 2008)

How to Win Any Argument On the Internet


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

i kinda figured natural. that is such a great quote i am also fond of if you dont stop talking i will put you back in the trunk.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

Mista said:


> Idk. But considering he go KO and messed up his parents might encourage him to say something.



so what only pussies snitch.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

pussies also rely on there friends to fight there battles just a thought.....


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

pussies join gangs because they are too weak to exist on their own


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

Hmm are we playing Jeopardy and the category is Name that Pussy? I'll take Danny81 for 500.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i kinda figured natural. that is such a great quote i am also fond of if you dont stop talking i will put you back in the trunk.



i hope you choke on a fatty.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> pussies join gangs because they are too weak to exist on their own



w.e. i wanna c u living in the heights acting like ur tough and shit just because you weight 240 lbs. 
in the words of Eazy E with a gat it dont matter if he smaller or bigger


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

oh shit kelju, you just got quoted on!


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> oh shit kelju, you just got quoted on!



Is that like being served?


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> w.e. i wanna c u living in the heights acting like ur tough and shit just because you weight 240 lbs.
> in the words of Eazy E with a gat it dont matter if he smaller or bigger



I'm not a tough guy. I'm just tough enough to be myself which is more than you will ever be. 

You don't know what tough is anyway. Tough is doing your best. Tough is going to school, getting an education, rising above the rest. Tough is using your god damn brain. Tough is doing the right thing even when your peers are wannabe ghetto thugs.  

You don't have an ounce of tough. So STFU!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'm not a tough guy. I'm just tough enough to be myself which is more than you will ever be.
> 
> You don't know what tough is anyway. Tough is doing your best. Tough is going to school, getting an education, rising above the rest. Tough is using your god damn brain. Tough is doing the right thing even when your peers are wannabe ghetto thugs.
> 
> You don't have an ounce of tough. So STFU!



none of my peeers are wannabes and do you know how many times i have heard that speech. when im dieng ill probably look back at life and say o shit i shouldnt have dont that but w.e right now its def my best option to get money and nto get fucked up but w.e


----------



## goob (May 22, 2008)

No matter how tough you think you are, there's always someone tougher. No matter where you are.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Is that like being served?



idk, if danny used some ghetto rapper to prove his point, sure.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

goob said:


> No matter how tough you think you are, there's always someone tougher. No matter where you are.



yah but no one on iron mag could get me killed.


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but no one on iron mag could get me killed.





get you killed? multiple people here can do it themselves.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> get you killed? multiple people here can do it themselves.



not rly


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> idk, if danny used some ghetto rapper to prove his point, sure.



See, it's at moments like this that I feel old.  You're what, in your upper teens?  You probably don't know what "being served" is.


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not rly



danny. there is no doubt in my mind that there are regular posters on this forum capable of killing someone in the right circumstance. you need to back away from all the "look how tough i am" talk. your a teen.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> See, it's at moments like this that I feel old.  You're what, in your upper teens?  You probably don't know what "being served" is.



17 and doesn't it mean being dissed? idk, thats what it means here, there could be many variations from what you thought it was. what does it mean?


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> danny. there is no doubt in my mind that there are regular posters on this forum capable of killing someone in the right circumstance. you need to back away from all the "look how tough i am" talk. your a teen.



yah but the odds aafer they couldnt


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> 17 and doesn't it mean being dissed? idk, thats what it means here, there could be many variations from what you thought it was. what does it mean?



Being served court papers


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Being served court papers





"Getting served" is an old 80s term.  It's when you lose badly during a breakdance competition.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "Getting served" is an old 80s term.  It's when you lose badly during a breakdance competition.



ah yes, ive heard it in that context before.


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "Getting served" is an old 80s term.  It's when you lose badly during a breakdance competition.



Really? You  were a breakdancer DOMS?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

natural sorry that was a quote from a movie i like. not a general statement at all. i didnt know you were only a baby. shit now its no fun messing with ya.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

youre just a whiny bitch. i eat bitches like you for breakfast!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "Getting served" is an old 80s term.  It's when you lose badly during a breakdance competition.



its from a movie about breakdancing that came out a few years ago called you got served


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

you eat bitches for breakfast? wow you just got a littler cooler in my book. that puts you at page one loser.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> its from a movie about breakdancing that came out a few years ago called you got served



no you idiot, its from before that movie, from the 80's.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> you eat bitches for breakfast? wow you just got a littler cooler in my book. that puts you at page one loser.



slowly but surely.


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> slowly but surely.



Do you even know how to eat a bitch? You just a young turd


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Do you even know how to eat a bitch? You just a young turd



haha thats funny. when did you start? hopefully not after 17.


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

Got my first lick in at 14. That was nasty!! Never again after rollerblading, shower first


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

yes irons you really shouldnt lick some ones balls after rollerblading.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

agreed, you could have worded that a little better irons haha.


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

I said "in" not "on" turd! Learn to read boys


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

shut it or i'll have my boys do some mad work on you!!!!!!!!1!111!!!!


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

you should have said you would have your boys murk em. becouse you rocking the 115 set.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

_All you assholes are whiny bitches._  
_
Love,

Vieope_


----------



## tomuchgear (May 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## DICE (May 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but no one on iron mag could get me killed.



wrong. But who would really waste their money paying to have some nobody wanna be thug ,crip pretender, mammas boy ...whacked....? Where you are from maybe you get it for $5.00 but trust me there is a whole level of thug u will never attain by being a Crip or whatever loser gang u wanna join....It would have just been cooler if from the start u said" I'm a thug and can take anyone" instead of some crap about your boys and your crew etc..... u think those wanna be's are your friends? U have another thing coming bro...Keep rollin' hard, u will find out.... it's good that you are training though, this way maybe you will be giving instead of taking when u get to jail...haha.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 23, 2008)

22inchpump said:


> wrong. But who would really waste their money paying to have some nobody wanna be thug ,crip pretender, mammas boy ...whacked....? Where you are from maybe you get it for $5.00 but trust me there is a whole level of thug u will never attain by being a Crip or whatever loser gang u wanna join....It would have just been cooler if from the start u said" I'm a thug and can take anyone" instead of some crap about your boys and your crew etc..... u think those wanna be's are your friends? U have another thing coming bro...Keep rollin' hard, u will find out.... it's good that you are training though, this way maybe you will be giving instead of taking when u get to jail...haha.



burn!


----------



## danny81 (May 23, 2008)

22inchpump said:


> wrong. But who would really waste their money paying to have some nobody wanna be thug ,crip pretender, mammas boy ...whacked....? Where you are from maybe you get it for $5.00 but trust me there is a whole level of thug u will never attain by being a Crip or whatever loser gang u wanna join....It would have just been cooler if from the start u said" I'm a thug and can take anyone" instead of some crap about your boys and your crew etc..... u think those wanna be's are your friends? U have another thing coming bro...Keep rollin' hard, u will find out.... it's good that you are training though, this way maybe you will be giving instead of taking when u get to jail...haha.



check my journal.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2008)

About time 22inch reconized danny.


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

any update mista?


----------



## Mista (May 26, 2008)

Nope. All good atm.


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I end up getting shittier deals.  I cant fight with Jodi cuz I dont know why she hates me for one, and two, if I do, I get in trouble.  Not real fair.
> 
> Then theres SYN.  I cant make a couple comments in responce to her's (from a thread that was a few weeks ago, not the current one's) or else I get an infraction from Prince.  Yeah, I get penalized by the administration, while she can leave shit kicking comments in my OWN FUCKING GALLERY.
> 
> Take a gander, I am not kidding.





again, she left the comments after you started shit with her for no fucking reason. you put her down n now you're whining cuz she turned around and insulted you back. not saying she was right but neither were you. quit whining about it and don't start putting someone down and expect them to not shit on you right back. jeeze. 


i challenge you two to actually just talk to each other on yahoo for a couple hours and still tell me you can't get along.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2008)

i just told tess what i said n asked "are you open to peace talks?"... she giggled n said "i'd talk to him on yahoo". mom's know these things.


----------

